# right front blinker turn signal light assembly - how remove ?



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

Hi

My right fron blinker - turn signal light is out. The yellow parking/running lite is ok - just the blinker part of bulb is not working.
--
How do you remove the outside fron right corner glass
assembly to get at the right front turn signal bulb to replace it ???

I read in manual to unscrew the (1) single philips head screw under hood in r front corner but the glass assembly is still tied in somewhere somehow ?
Help on this anyone.

What are steps ? Any pics can provide will help too
Thanks 


ht front blinker turn signal light assembly - how remove ?


----------



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

*this is on '96 sentra gxe*

this is on '96 sentra gxe car.

Pls any help - do you have to pull hard or something to get this corner right front corner glass light assembly out ?

Is there some other hidden clip or screw or something I have to unscrew or something ?

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Its been a while but I will give you what I can remember.
the stock side marker light is held in by fingers at the rear, and screws or nuts from behind the headlight. 
So if you have the connections undone you swing the front of the light away from the headlight and then pull it forward.
If you can wait I can find my old lamps and look at them when I get home.
I think you can access the bulb though without removing everything.
I cant see anything in the FSM, the lamp you can see on the drawing is the fog light.
Hope this helps.....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

They are held by one screw and one pop-in "finger". It's been a while for me too but I remember it is only those two mechanical connections. They shouldn't be too tight but the pin is plastic so you could break it if not careful. I just remember that it was easier to undo the corner and take it out just to change the bulb rather than remove the socket while in the car. I believe it was a straight out/straight back motion. Maybe push from behind if you can to see where that pin is.


----------



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

*how straight out ?*

You said straight in/out:

Do you mean pull straight out towards front of car OR
straight out to the side (90 degrees right from frontend of car )??

I don't want to break off this plastic pin if can at all avoid it 

Thanks


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

That would be straight out toward the front of the car. It's really not a big deal but it is a pin in a socket. Really more of an alignment thing than support. If it's really bothering you do a search for corner lamps and look at all the pics until you see the back of them. Otherwise straight forward.


----------

